

You're a criminal - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111118/15154416820/aaron-de-oliveiras-favorite-techdirt-posts-week.shtml

======
pavel_lishin
Well, at least if this passes, I'll be able to jokingly tell friends and
coworkers "Congrats, you just committed a felony!" whenever they enter
something inaccurate in a profile. And when they chuckle, I can take the smile
off my face, and tell them, dead-pan, "I'm not kidding. You're a felon. Here's
why."

------
nkassis
I was under the impression that doing something against the terms of service
was a breach of contract. This article now implies that term of service are
more than that. Anyone can clarify?

~~~
Tangaroa
From an earlier article, someone at DOJ called for a law to be passed to make
it a crime to do something against the terms of service. It hasn't happened
yet. [http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111117/02375716801/doj-
tw...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111117/02375716801/doj-two-step-it-
should-be-criminal-offense-to-lie-about-your-age-facebook-we-probably-wont-go-
after-you-it.shtml)

